# 2007 Nissan Titan For Sale



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

I would really like an older truck my wife is too paranoid to let me take this one in the mountains. I'm looking to sale or trade for something older.

$21,495 - 2007 Nissan Titan It is 4x4 SE 4dr Crewcab. Loaded, 6-Disc CD changer, auxilary plug in(iPod), tow-package, reverse sensor, roll-down rear window, electronic pedal adjustment, power everything, bedliner, chrome grill. It has the 5.6-liter V8 with 317 hp, 5-speed Tip-tronic automatic transmission with the shifter in the center console. The 4WD system has low-range gearing -perfect for wet and slippery roads. It also has antilock 4-wheel disc brakes, traction control, front bucket seats, center console, and a three-passenger rear bench seat. Also equipped with front side airbags and curtain side airbags. This truck does great for just about everything. With just over 17,000 miles we are selling it well below blue book!

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=&nid=443&tab=myads/view&ad=1278725


----------

